

Done any mischievous hacking before? - jamielee

What is the most mischievous thing that you have done? (relating to hacking in the general sense) Did you do any pranks or get into trouble?
======
PeekPoke
20 odd years ago when I was first starting out in hacking I wasn't very
knowledgeable and didn't cover my tracks very well when I hacked our company
CC:Mail email system (I was bored).

I got fired - unsurprisingly - as the MD and HR didn't like me reading their
mails!

The lesson learned from the experience? Other peoples (work) email is not as
interesting as you think it's going to be...

